# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Ufo mystery

## maxi_bsasmagic

Buenas a todos escribo este post para mostrarles este juguete que esta en venta en jugueterias en distintos tipos de países, también en Internet con muchísimo mas fácil acceso que los efectos que venden en tiendas de magia y utilizando un método conocido por los magos

YouTube - Mystery UFO Me habia olvidado el link  :O15:

----------


## MagDani

Es como la carta flotante, yo en España no lo había visto (el UFO) pero si se comercializa ya podemos dejar de hacer la carta flotante.

----------


## maxi_bsasmagic

Si es verdad justamente por eso subi el video, pero bueno exitos

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Vean esto!! es del mismo juguete, si lo hacen como creo que lo hacen... estos hombres estan muy locos para controlarlo de esa manera. O_O

----------


## Doble J

Increible que vayan a comercializar esto en forma de juguete, una pena para nosotros los magos. una pena.

----------


## GIMMICK

No se de qué os extrañais, lo venden desde hace tiempo en Ebay y en la red por cuatro perras gordas..., hay que estar más al día...!  :Wink1:

----------


## manuelpas

Si, es una pena, pero de todos modos es un truco que aunque el público no vea como se hace, la verdad es que no hay que pensar mucho para "intuirlo". No es que sea el secreto de los incas precisamente, aunque visualmente es bonito.

Ojo, si se llega a ver el **** (he sido testigo de ello en una actuación en la que yo era parte del público), el mago queda "marcado" como un chapucero para el resto del show y no sorprenden ya ni los juegos mas asombrosos.

----------


## nyper

hombre, pero aun así todo el mundo se imagina el h*** i******** como un cable de pita.... y nadie se espera algo tan de cerca que pueda tener nada así

----------

